# Robin made out like a woodland bandit!



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Just got back!

I got him some hairball control treats, canned food ( he's back to normal) a new squeaky mouse, some balls, a new litter box, catnip, and a ball that lights up whenever he swats it!

Got some new bedding, too, for my bed.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Lucky Robin!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Lucky Robin. I hope you have good luck with the treats. I am having hairball issues with my long haired cat. Someone just mentioned on here to try adding some canned pumpkin to his food. I have used pumpkin before, it works for constipation as well as diarrhea, don't know why I didn't think of it before. Anyway, something to think of for your kitty if the hairballs continue. Mine threw up 3 huge hairballs this morning, and more in the past week, so I am pretty confident this is what has been bothering him. Good luck with your kitty


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Lucky Robin and lucky you!! So where were you?, I must have missed your grand adventure!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I was out at Wally-World (Wal-Mart) , and I still haven't gotten everything on the list!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

It HAS been a grand adventure, lately, btw. There's a lot going on. Shopping for good stuff for me and Robin, things going on in the building; finally work is being done on this place that hasn't been done in too long... It's been frantic!  Fostering's a possibility...gotta run!


----------

